# Hsg test before ivf



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Have a little girl who is perfect. Have been trying fir another one for over 2 years and no joy. Looking into ivf options as I am 40 in jan 
I had one hsg test before I had my little girl and I am now thinking of having another hsg test befor I start ivf 
I will pay for it privately does anyone know where I can have a hsg test done in Surrey / West Sussex area 
Thanks in advance


----------

